

Ask HN: Best Time To Visit SF This Summer? - jlteran

Hi there, I’m a CS student from Arizona with a year left before I graduate college. My passion for startups started about a year ago when I discovered Hacker News. Every time I read about startups and people building things to show on HN, it gives me courage to continue with my dream of diving into the world of startups one day, ideally once I graduate. I’ve been working diligently on a couple of side projects during my free time for a while now, which helps me keep engaged in web development. This summer I’m interning in Seattle, WA as a software developer, and I’ll finally have enough money saved up to visit San Francisco for the first time.<p>I was hoping to gain some insight from the startup community in San Francisco as to what the best time this summer might be to visit “The City.” I have until August 2 before my internship comes to an end, so any weekend from now until August will work! I am looking to probably arrive on a Thursday night and return to Seattle the following Sunday. This will give me a chance to use all day Friday to pay a visit to any startups that would be open to the idea of me visiting their office space that day! I am also looking for a place to stay, so if you have any recommendation as to where the best places to stay are, I would greatly appreciate any suggestions you may have!<p>If you work at a startup in SF, or know of someone who works at a startup, who would be open to the idea of me visiting your office space, send me an e-mail at jlteran@cs.arizona.edu or comment on here!<p>Cheers!
======
mergy
Sept/Oct

~~~
jlteran
What would you say are the advantages of visiting in Sept/Oct over visiting
during the months of June/July/Aug?

